# S. Inzaghi:"Derby a senso unico. Fallo sul primo gol".



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".

Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".

Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze.....


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che *brucia* ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta".


Appunta, rosica e zitto.
Da domani giornalai scatenati sul fallo di Giroud su Sanchez. È come il segnale di inizio della battaglia mediatica. Ci distruggeranno.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite":


Sempre a piangere, pure quando ha la squadra 3000 volte più forte. Pagliaccio.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

SPIAZE


----------



## Baba (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hahahaha brucia il culettooo mhhh se bruciaaa


----------



## Didaco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## Gamma (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite":



Shpiaze Shimone, sharà per la prosshima volta.
Avremmo dovuto segnarlo al 95esimo il 2-1.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (5 Febbraio 2022)

ecco perché lo chiamano il piangina! l’ha persa lui con l’arroganza dei cambi! prnsava di averla gia chiusa


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Semplicemente suca.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".*


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si Diletta, fagliela vedere...


... La spallata


----------



## Wetter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inzaghi non sa che pesci prendere, parla per tutta l'intervista di fallo sacrosanto su Sanchez, di spallata che manda il suo giocatore fuori dal campo e poi, quando glielo fanno rivedere dice di non volerlo rivedere (nonostante gli opinionisti gli facciano notare come fosse una normale spallata di gioco). 

Godo troppo!
Spiaze


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

a 90.


----------



## overlord (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze tantissimo


----------



## Chrisdm (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma di quale diavolo di fallo parla?!?


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (5 Febbraio 2022)

ecco perché lo chiamano il piangina! l’ha persa lui con l’arroganza dei cambi! prnsava di averla gia chiusa


----------



## mil77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> *Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".*


Ma sparati! Nel secondo tempo non hai superato la metà campo...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> *Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".*


Dite quello che vi pare ma Pioli non direbbe mai queste cose dopo una sconfitta.
Come Ancelotti prima di lui.

Anche questo segna un solco insuperabile tra il Milan e tutto il resto. 

Potranno anche vincere dieci stelle, ma rimarranno sempre una piccola società.


----------



## First93 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> *Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".*


Spiazeeee


----------



## cris (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio".*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Malox per te stasera


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> *Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".*


Ma questo ciarlatano con il deretano al posto della faccia si è lamentato del rigore generoso dato alla Turca all’andata? Che uomo di m…


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


Scoppiati.
Non solo i fegati.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*



Godimento puro


----------



## Milancholy (5 Febbraio 2022)

Urino beatamente sui bisunti capelli del fratellino scemo di Pippo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio".*


Guarda Mike, impara e poi ritornatene nel sarcofago insieme a Cleopatra, vecchio demente.


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze ahahah come godo. Allenatore con zero stile, sempre a lamentarsi, impunito, sempre in campo oltre la linea.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

che doppio mento di dispiacere, neanche Costanzo

sputtanato in diretta dal replay e da Ambrosini sul fallo inesistente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Godoooooo 
Ma quale fallooo??
Fallo erano i falli su Bennacer per i gol del porto ma nessuno ha detto nulla, ora tutti diranno che era fallo di Giru?
Meglio così!!!!
*****!!!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*



Si può dire suca.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


Vincere non meritando è il massimo, dedicato al signor Inzaghi che si struscia per terra come i bambini.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Godoooooo
> Ma quale fallooo??
> Fallo erano i falli su Bennacer per i gol del porto ma nessuno ha detto nulla, ora tutti diranno che era fallo di Giru?
> Meglio così!!!!
> *****!!!



Più recriminano più si gode, con questi qua poi.....che meraviglia


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che vi pare ma Pioli non direbbe mai queste cose dopo una sconfitta.
> Come Ancelotti prima di lui.
> 
> Anche questo segna un solco insuperabile tra il Milan e tutto il resto.
> ...


infatti è sempre polemico, forse per distogliere l’attenzione dalle sue debolezze


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


Rosica piangina del menga...


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Per stasera prendi e porta a casa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

paiasssssssss.

bravo ambro fallo che non esiste.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

sapete qual'è la cosa ancora più bella? Pippomio che lo continua a perculare pure a casa sua


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vorrei ci fosse il fallo non fischiato
2 tiri di Giroud e 2 gol
Inzaghi [email protected]
Per la serie ‘é inutile’.
Handanovic sbaglia sul secondo gol. [email protected] Inzaghi di nuovo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Gne gne gne gne dategli un ciucio.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per stasera prendi e porta a casa.



Fino ad ora gli è andata sempre bene.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*



Grande Ambrosini, il mio mediano preferito.

Troppo spesso attaccato, non si sa perché.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


Spiaze? No. Afammok.


----------



## David Drills (5 Febbraio 2022)

Stile Inter, per quello odierò sempre più loro che i ladri


----------



## Crestadellonda (5 Febbraio 2022)

Le partite puoi dirle di averle dominate sul 3-0
tutto il resto è solo incapacità di ammettere di averla persa tu con i tuoi cambi

Bentornato piangina...


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Succhia forte merd


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


Quanto li odio sti schifosi..

Limone il fregnone piagnone, piatela nder culo


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questo derby però ha un aspetto in comune con quello di andata: l'inter al 70' scoppia. 
Le mummie che subentrano non sono giocatori da scossa ne fisica ne qualitativa.
Alla fine l'abbiamo ribaltata con messias e diaz.
Il primo tempo siamo stati bravi e fortunati a limitare i danni ma siamo in debito con la sorte.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*



Fallo!? Ma cosa diavolo sta dicendo, Giroud tocca solamente la palla, è Sanchez che la scopre. 

Poi che abbiano giocato meglio, che non meritassero di perdere, mi trova sportivamente d'accordo.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che piangina.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

dal primo minuto a protestare su tutto, pure sui falli laterali
andava espulso e multato, a cuccia


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo derby però ha un aspetto in comune con quello di andata: l'inter al 70' scoppia.
> Le mummie che subentrano non sono giocatori da scossa ne fisica ne qualitativa.
> Alla fine l'abbiamo ribaltata con messias e diaz.
> Il primo tempo siamo stati bravi e fortunati a limitare i danni ma siamo in debito con la sorte.



In debito con la sorte noi?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*



Spiaze fratello scarso


----------



## MagicBox (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ha sempre frignato nella sua carriera.

Ma se fosse capitato a loro l’ “incidente” Serra a loro, quando avrebbe pianto?

Spiaze


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il fallo mettitelo nel retro


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> In debito con la sorte noi?


Ovviamente volevo dire che la sorte è in debito con noi.
Pardon..
Sbornia da derby.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

la cosa fortissima è che si va sul sito delle notizie interiste con la cronologia dei fischi di Guida non c'è niente di grave

forse un giallo ciascuno in più (perisic e theo al primo tempo), un vantaggio non dato su un fuorigioco

loro stessi danno conduzione di gara sufficiente


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spiaze fratello scarso


Di Inzaghi ce n'è uno


----------



## Rickrossonero (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a Dazn:"Questo è il calcio. Una partita dominata. No siamo riusciti a fare il secondo gol. Fa male perdere così ma dovremo essere lucidi come ci è già capitato. Per settanta minuti ho visto un derby a senso unico. Poi il gol subito, con fallo netto su Sanchez, e i ragazzi si sono innervositi. Non siamo stati bravi ad indirizzare gli episodi. E' una sconfitta che brucia ma giocando dieci volte così la perdi una volta. Sconfitta immeritata. Questo ci insegna che dobbiamo ammazzare le partite".
> 
> Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".
> 
> Handanovic gli fa eco:"Abbiamo fatto tutto noi. Lo abbiamo perso noi. Potevamo gestire meglio gli ultimi 15 minuti. Dobbiamo gestire meglio i momenti e andare avanti. Potevo fare di più sul tiro di Giroud? Un portiere si sente sempre di fare meglio"*.*


Stai zitto e piangi,che già avete ladrato abbastanza quest'anno


----------



## Milanlove (6 Febbraio 2022)

È già stato scritto... "Spiaze" ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Febbraio 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Stile Inter, per quello odierò sempre più loro che i ladri


l'inter di quest anno è un qualcosa di allucinante,quoto...Limone Inzaghi me l'ha resa ancora piu antipatica che mai,rivaluto Gonde...arrogante ma mai fuori dalle righe.


----------



## elpacoderoma (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ambrosini gli dice che il fallo su Sanchez non c'era. Lui:"L'avete visto. Se per voi è regolare va bene... Se eravano sul 2 o 3 a 0 l'arbitro non avrebbe fischiato ugualmente ".*


Scusate qualcuno riesce a trovare il video ?


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pensate se fossero successe a loro le cose che sono successe a noi contro napoli e spezia. E pensare che con quei 4 punti rubati adesso saremmo primi a pari punti pur avendo 700 infortuni , una squadra inferiore alla loro e una società a cui non gliene frega niente. Altra prova del culo che hanno è che anche loro hanno solo gli 11 titolari perchè i panchinari entrati ieri sono scarsi. A noi mancavano i centrali titolari pensate se mancassero a loro skriniar e bastoni dovrebbero giocare ranocchia e d'ambrosio


----------



## Prealpi (6 Febbraio 2022)

Vederlo rosicare non ha prezzo


----------



## folletto (6 Febbraio 2022)

Dire che hanno dominato non è esatto, le partite durano 90 minuti e non 60. Sì, ci hanno sovrastato per un tempo ma poi non avevano più gamba e il piagnone ha fatto disastri con i cambi, io quando è entrato l’ubriacone con la cresta mi sono detto che se ci mettevamo a giocare potevamo raddrizzarla.
Questo protesta per il nulla, cosa avrebbe detto se avesse subito le porcate che hanno fatto a noi?


----------

